# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Fa ou adoptant

## ida

Bonjour a tous, vous pouvez déplacer le sujet si il n'est pas au bon endroit..
C'est avec le cur serré que je propose notre chien Pitch à l'adoption fa acceptée..
Nous avons sauvé ce doudou d'une famille qui comptait se débarrasser de lui a des gens du voyage quand il avait 2 mois avec son frère..Son frère a été adopté par une autre famille et nous avons récupéré Pitch..Je vous passe les détails de ces deux dernières années qui ont été très éprouvantes pour ma famille et moi-même, nous avons eu des pertes familiales, des cancers, une naissance, une perte d'emploi, un diagnostic de trouble de personnalité, le passage d'antidépresseurs, l'épuisement..
Bref, nous n'y arrivons plus..nous avons doucement restreint au minimum nos obligations car nous étions au bout du rouleau avec mon mari le Covid n'a pas aidé..Nous avons doucement rogner sur la qualité de vie de tous notre chien passe ses journee dehors..seul..alors qu'il a toujours eu l'habitude d'être avec nous..Nous avions des poules mais nous avons trouvé une famille pour elle, il nous en reste une..et Pitch..
C'est un super chien de compagnie de 2 ans et demi vraiment câlin,joueur,intelligent,très gentil jamais agressif,adore les enfants et compatible avec tout les animaux..
Il est a jour de tout non castré mais pas dominant pour un sous..vacciné et pucé..
Il se plairait partout du moment qu'il a beaucoup d'amour..

Nous devons vendre notre maison pour repartir en appartement..le délai est debut juin..il deprimerai en refuge..s'il vous plaît aidez- nous a lui trouver une famille il le mérite vous ne le regretterez pas...

Nous vous remercions..

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour ida,

Tu as essayé de contacter les associations de ton secteur ? Pas les refuges, j'entends, celles qui fonctionnent avec des FAs justement. 

Il faudrait lui faire une annonce d'adoption, et joindre des photos aussi, là :*Adoption Chien*

----------


## GADYNETTE

IDA : c'est quelle race votre chien ???? des photos svp ??? (de tout coeur avec vous)

----------

